# Swan W-410



## pascal garrido (Aug 14, 2020)

I have a Swan W-410. I would say "vintage" machine. One copper tubing runs to all 4 pistons, bur at the end the "T" fitting is open, should it be just closed? or where is it going? Thanks


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Pascal, 

I would run it and see if the compressor works as is. If you have a problem or question I would contact the manufacturer at:









Strong Horsepower Reciprocating_Swan air compressor | Taiwantrade.com


Detailed info about Strong Horsepower Reciprocating_Swan air compressor. Contact Taiwan Compressor supplier-TONG CHENG IRON WORKS CO., LTD. for 24 HOURS CONTINUOUS RUNNING, LONG SERVICE LIFE on Taiwantrade.




www.taiwantrade.com





Stephen


----------

